# Van Byke Holidays...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi:

If you're looking for a van conversion and you've also got a big bike (and presumably a big budget) and want to combine the two interests then .....

What you need is a >Domo Adler< , a German panelvan complete with drop down double bed, full shower room and kitchen and >room for a Harley<

Its the integrated bike hoist that caught my eye :wink:

Pete


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW great if security of bike is a problem, a bit tight for serious touring, but I would like to give it a go.
Pat


----------

